# Snap-in adapter mod for iPhone 5



## bimmerguy11 (Mar 24, 2012)

So you upgraded to an iPhone 5 and lost the ability to dock it in your BMW? Can't live without your BMW Apps? Can't wait until BMW releases the new adapters (mid-2013)? Don't want to shell out another $200-300?

Then, this mod's for you. For a few minutes of your time and $39 Lightening to 30-pin Adapter, you could be back in business.

http://bit.ly/TTxX3B


----------

